# H: Dark Eldar, Dark Angels, a few others W: Paypal



## gohkm (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

2nd round of clean-up. The following are available for sale: 

1. Chaos Dreadnought - the old metal one, NIB, although the shrinkwrap has been torn off. $30 USD. 


2. Dark Angels Veteran Space Marines - used. WYSIWYG. $10 USD. 


3. Dark Angels robed bodies - various states from primed white to cleaned to untouched. $28 USD, works out to $2 per body. 


4. Dark Eldar Talos - NIB. $30 USD. 


5. Khorne Berzerkers - used, in various states of disrepair and undress. $10 USD. 


6. Space Marines Tactical Squad - used, a few things missing, but will otherwise build you a squad of 5 marines. $20 USD. 

7. Genestealers - old school, lightly converted, one badly painted. 11 in total. $20 USD. 


8. Malifaux Ten Thunders Yamaziko, NIB. $10 USD. 

9. FW Wordbearers Dreadnought. Includes 2x Chainfist left arms, 1x Lascannon right arm, 1x Autocannon right arm. NIB. $75 USD.


10. Dreadfleet Flaming Scimitar, Black Kraken, and Reaver. NIB. $30 USD. 


11. Old-style metal Plague Marines set, builds 7 Plague Marines. NIB. $35 USD.


12. Old-style Thousands Sons Marines set, builds 5 Marines. With heads enough for another 2 more Marines, but you gotta provide most of the kit yourself. $25 USD.


13. 2x Spacehulk Librarians. NIB. $20 USD. 


14. Dark Vengeance Limited Edition Set. NIB. $150 USD. 

Shipping is not included. Approximate shipping rates are $20 AUD to the States, and $15 AUD to Europe, for packages under 500g. They tend to take 4-6 weeks to reach either the States or Europe. 

I'll put this up on e-Bay in a week if there's no interest. 

Thank you for looking.


----------

